# Something did not work error....



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone else getting the red screen saying something did not work?


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Think it's fixed now


----------

